# Found a newt - where to relocate?



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

My dog just found this newt by the back door. I don't quite understand how he has got there. I'm guessing all this rain has caused some confusion. There is no river close that I am aware of so don't know where he's come from. There a lovely wildlife board walk a short drive from me with a river and thriving wildlife. I assume this would be a good place to relocate him? I obviously won't be able to get him there until tomorrow so I've put him in a spare rub, I've added a water bowl and hide. Anything else I should put in?

Just thought I'd check, be nice to get this little fella back somewhere safe! Here he is:










Tom.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Just put it back in your garden. It will be fine


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Okey dokey. Will do first thing tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Contrary to popular belief newts spend the majority of their adult life on land. They can walk a long way from water over their terrestrial life stage. They only return to the water for breeding.


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

More than likely lives in a small pond locally that you are unaware of. I would just return him to the garden like everyone else has said. A river is not the ideal setting for a newt as newts prefer standing water to flowing water. I think it's actually illegal to release them anywhere except where you found them anyway. I'm sure she/he'll be fine : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Stephen Nelson said:


> More than likely lives in a small pond locally that you are unaware of. I would just return him to the garden like everyone else has said. A river is not the ideal setting for a newt as newts prefer standing water to flowing water. I think it's actually illegal to release them anywhere except where you found them anyway. I'm sure she/he'll be fine : victory:


No, it's not illegal- but the newt obviously came from somewhere local, so I agree releasing in the garden is the best move.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

My garden is full of them, at most times of year lifting a stone will reveal a few, as above they don't actually spend that much time in water and may be found quite a long way from it.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Graham said:


> My garden is full of them, at most times of year lifting a stone will reveal a few, as above they don't actually spend that much time in water and may be found quite a long way from it.


We have oodles in the boyf's garden on the Island- someone on here linked this with a decline in frogs- definitely, although we have plenty of frogs visiting the ponds, I haven't seen spawn or tadpoles for a couple of years.


----------

